# Full Extract, Australian Pale Ale Recipe Ideas Please.



## JakeSm (28/8/12)

Hello, and what a beautiful day it is!!

I am wondering about a recipe for an Australian Pale Ale, full extract, not using the kits anymore as i have done a few goof extract brews already and now im doing my summer beers.

If anyone has a good extract recipe they are willing to share that would be great. 
Was thinking somethink like,

*1.5kg coopers light malt extract tin
*1.5kg morgans extra pale, brew enhancer extract tin
*250g light dry malt
*500g dextrose
*250g carapils
*150g medium crystal

*15g pride of ringwood at 60 min
*15g cascade at 40 mins
*15g cascade 20 mins
*10g pride of ringwood at 15 min
*10g cascade at 10 min
*5g pride of ringwood at 0 mins, steep for 20 mins

Dry hop 5g cascade for aroma only.

Was thinking of using US-05 but not sure yet.

If anyone can give me any other ideas or advice on this post, that would be awesome

Cheers guys and enjoy this lovly day, i hope many of you are brewing. Haha
Jake.


----------



## DU99 (28/8/12)

try running thru ianh's spreadsheet and what the figures are


----------



## glenwal (28/8/12)

JakeSm said:


> *5g pride of ringwood at 0 mins



I'd drop this off your list. Keep your POR early in the boil.


----------



## Yob (28/8/12)

JakeSm said:


> *1.5kg coopers light malt extract tin
> *1.5kg morgans extra pale, brew enhancer extract tin
> *500g light dry malt
> *250g dextrose
> ...



Id be replacing the later additions of POR with something like Citra :icon_drool2:


----------



## JakeSm (28/8/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Id be replacing the later additions of POR with something like Citra :icon_drool2:




Ok that sounds better, but i was also thinking of using some NS maybe,

so im wondering if i should use Citra and Nelson instead of the Cascade or keep the cascade and choose either Citra or Nelson.

i have changed the hop bill now anyway, this is what im thinking anyway:

*15g Pride of Ringwood at 60 mins
*15g Cascade at 40 mins
*15g Citra or Nelson at 20 mins
*10g Cascade at 10 mins
*5g Citra or Nelson at 0 mins and steep for 20 mins

Dry hop 10g Citra or Nelson and 5g Cascade

Dont really wanna Dry hop much more than that. Im only doing a 23L Batch, dont want it too floral (like a Little Creatures Pale Ale).
I was thinking of going for something like the James Squires 150 Lashes Pale Ale and i have a bit of cracked wheat in the cupboard if anyone thinks i should add some of that, the lashes says they use a bit of malted wheat to make a cloudier apperance.

cheers again,
Jake


----------



## JakeSm (10/9/12)

Hi all, about to put this on tomorrow night, can anyone add anything to this new revised recipe?

Cheers jake.


----------



## dammag (10/9/12)

I recently made this.

3 Kg Liquid Malt Extract
0.2 Kg Carapils
0.2 Kg Light Crystal

(carapils and crystal steeped and then the strained liquid used for a boil)

23L

POR 18g @ 60
citra 12g @ 60
citra 5g @ 20
cascade 10g @ 20

US-05

As it aged it got better and better. Sadly it is now all gone. You can go harder with the hops I reckon, I am just experimenting with hopping and would have upped the hopping a bit.

Damian


----------



## jyo (10/9/12)

If you are aiming at an Aussie Pale Ale, why not go something like this:

3 kg LDME
Some light crystal of your choosing, 250 caramalt would be ok.

POR @ 60 to 28-30 IBU's

Recultured Coopers Yeast. 

Simple.


----------



## dammag (10/9/12)

I recently also did this:

1.5 LME (Morgans extra pale)
1.5 LDME
0.1 Carapils
0.25 Medium Crystal

POR 25gm @ 60 min
POR 15 gm @ 20 min
POR 8 gm @ 0 min

US-05

Tasty drop. Not for the POR haters but nice. Even my wife likes it.

Damian.


----------



## JakeSm (10/9/12)

dammag said:


> I recently also did this:
> 
> 1.5 LME (Morgans extra pale)
> 1.5 LDME
> ...



hi damian, thanks for your input, however i am wanting to do something with a combination of hops to get a complexity.
i also have some cracked wheat i might use to add the 150 lashes look to it. 

does anyone know what hops are used in the JS 150 lashes pale ale??

cheers jake.


----------



## kelbygreen (11/9/12)

Id prob use a bit of wheat here is the AG version I scaled it down to 23lts

pilsner 65.3%
wheat 34.4%
caramalt .3%

POR to 16IBU @ 60mins
willamette about 25g @ 10mins
nelson sauvin 13g @ 1min
amarillo 13g @1min


----------



## pcmfisher (11/9/12)

I think 3kg of liquid malt gives too high a finishing gravity, like 1015, and tastes too sweet for my liking.
I do a lot of this type of recipe and my standard fermentables are,
Liquid Malt - 1.5kg
Dry Malt - 800g
Dextrose - 400-500g
150-200g Specialty grain

This dries it out to about 1011ish making it less cloying and sweet.


----------



## maark (11/9/12)

JakeSm said:


> hi damian, thanks for your input, however i am wanting to do something with a combination of hops to get a complexity.
> i also have some cracked wheat i might use to add the 150 lashes look to it.
> 
> does anyone know what hops are used in the JS 150 lashes pale ale??
> ...



i recently did a lashes clone.
with POR,willamette,amarillo and nelson sauvin..
was very close


----------



## JakeSm (12/9/12)

so i have decided to drop it down to 1.5kg light malt and a bit more dried as was mentioned above. the amber ale extract brew i have done i did use 2 x 1.5kg tins and yeah it was sweeter than usual, but really nice though.

this is my recipe now:

* 1.5kg Morgans Extra Pale Liquid Malt
* 150g Carapils
* 150g Medium Crystal
* 150g Cracked Wheat
* 750g Light Dried Malt
* 500g Dextrose ( to boost ABV and adjust mouthfeel)
* 11.5g US-05 yeasties

Hop Bill:

* 15g Citra @ 45 mins
* 15g Amarillo @ 30 mins
* 15g Cascade @ 20 mins
* 10g Amarillo @ 10 mins
* 10g Cascade @ 5 mins
* 10g Citra @ 0 mins

* Flame out and steep for 20 mins

Dry Hop

* 5g Citra
* 5g Amarillo
* 5g Cascade

Please let me know of any changes you think would make it better, i am putting this on tonight.

Cheers guys,
Jake


----------



## Nick JD (12/9/12)

IMO, you have to use recultured CPA yeast for an Aussie PA. US05 is not estery enough. 

And no late hops. 

Otherwise you're making an American PA.

_AUSTRALIAN PALE ALE
or aka “Australian Sparkling Ale”

Appearance: Best examples will display good clarity, gold to amber colour, persistent snow white head, supported by brisk carbonation from bottle conditioning.

Aroma: Fruity yeast-derived aromas most prominent, with light, sweet pale malt underneath. Hop aroma low to none. No diacetyl.

Flavour: Medium to high fruitiness, often pear-like. Supported by light, bready pale malt flavour. Caramel malt flavours out of style. Banana ester from high fermentation temperature may be noticed, but should not dominate. A mild but distinctive peppery, herbaceous flavour from Pride of Ringwood hops is desirable. Medium to high bitterness – may be higher in historical versions, but not crude or harsh. Long dry finish from extremely high attenuation, with a balanced fruity aftertaste.

Body & Mouthfeel: Light to medium-light body – any impression of palate fullness from residual dextrins should be penalized. Clean, crisp mouthfeel may be enhanced by spritzy carbonation.

Overall Impression: A lively, fruity Pale Ale with surprising lightness of body, solid bitterness, and a refreshing dry finish well suited to a hot climate. Can be thought of as a “light” Burton IPA without the dry-hopping. Relies on yeast character to offset diminished late hop expression – bland examples lacking fruitiness should be considered out of style._


----------



## JakeSm (12/9/12)

Nick JD said:


> IMO, you have to use recultured CPA yeast for an Aussie PA. US05 is not estery enough.
> 
> And no late hops.
> 
> ...



thanks for that Nick but in reading this i think i will go for the american style pale ale as i am using american hops and yeast style.
also i have not recultured yeast before although i have looked into it alot, but dont want to stuff a whole brew if havnt got the culture right, so i will be practising. 

So now that your know i am going for an American Pale Ale does this recipe seem promising?

Cheers jake


----------



## glaab (12/9/12)

what sort of wheat ? if it's raw it wont convert. either way,450g spec malt in 23L[?] sounds a lot. otherwise looks ok as long as you hit the right IBUs, hard to guess without knowing whats going in the boil, vol, AA% etc. in future if you want help with recipes it might be better to use the format kelby used below, eg Citra @ 45min to 20IBU. cheers


----------



## pcmfisher (13/9/12)

Why "flame out and steep for 20mins"?
Have you taken into account that this will throw your bitterness/flavour out?


----------



## JakeSm (13/9/12)

pcmfisher said:


> Why "flame out and steep for 20mins"?
> Have you taken into account that this will throw your bitterness/flavour out?


Oh shit really, lol i didnt know that happened, just noticed when browsing the forums that a few other extract brews did this after the " 0 " min addition. Could you please explain how that happens as i havnt put the brew on yet, will be doing it tonight.

Cheers jake


----------



## pcmfisher (14/9/12)

While your pot remains hot (above 80deg or something) you are still getting bitterness out of your hops.
So if you leave it to sit for 20mins you will probably turn your 45min addition into a 60min and your 0min into a 15min.

Depending on your hops AA it could add up to 10 IBU to your beer and drop off some of the late hop flavour.

For extract brews like you are doing I just boil 500g ldme in 5litres of water and do my hop additions in that.
At the end of the boil the pot goes straight in the sink of cold water. This brings the temp down quickly.
Boil up the runnings from your grain and use that to rinse out your liquid malt tin and to dissolve the rest your fermentables in your fermenter.
When your pot is cool pour that into your fermenter as well and fill with water.


----------



## JakeSm (16/9/12)

Thanks for the info mate, very helpful. Your method sounds good also, will try that next time. 

Btw, i didnt let it steep. 

Cheers jake.


----------

